# Are Christians supposed to tithe? No!



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

_"The same men who teach that tithing is required today gladly eat pork (which of course is OK for any Christian to eat). But according to the Bible, as we see in the book of Galatians, anyone who keeps any Old Testament ceremonial law (such as tithing) must also keep all of the Old Testament ceremonial laws (including the law that states that eating pork is forbidden). Interesting. We do not see these counterfeit tithe teachers slaughtering bulls and goats as sacrifices to God (not that Christians or anyone should do so). The point is these tithe teachers pick and choose to pull forward whatever they want from the Old Testament law, whatever is convenient for them and their agendas, while they throw out whatever is inconvenient for them (such as the prohibition on owning personal property, the prohibition on eating pork, animal sacrifices, etc.). In a nutshell they keep whatever they want and throw out whatever they donâ€™t like, whatever does not suit them. But the Bible is never supposed to be handled or interpreted in a haphazard self-serving way."_

http://www.heavensroad.com/are-christians-supposed-to-tithe-no.html


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Then you are supposed to give all if you go by the new testament...so which one you do?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> Then you are supposed to give all if you go by the new testament...so which one you do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What scripture are you referring to?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Mathew 19:21

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Luke 18:22

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> Mathew 19:21
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ok, I see. In that instance, Jesus was only speaking to this young man because he knew that the love of money was hindering him from being able to receive eternal life. Jesus never made it a mandate for all Christians.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't mean to argue, just discuss. But didn't Jesus want his followers live more like him? So in that sense shouldn't we all live like him and his followers or try to. So if you say he was only speaking to him not to us, that is kind of picking and choosing what you want to out of the New testament as well. 

I don't see it as a tithing and if it is I'm far behind, but I see it as paying forward from all that God has given me and my family. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> I don't mean to argue, just discuss. But didn't Jesus want his followers live more like him? So in that sense shouldn't we all live like him and his followers or try to. So if you say he was only speaking to him not to us, that is kind of picking and choosing what you want to out of the New testament as well.
> 
> I don't see it as a tithing and if it is I'm far behind, but I see it as paying forward from all that God has given me and my family.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I feel the same way. There is nothing wrong with having a discussion and I appreciate your questions and feedback. We can all learn from each other because none of us know it all. I'm busy at the moment, but will try to respond to your other post a little later.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

10% of your pay was never yours to begin with and for that matter it never will be yours.. If you think you are keeping a tithe your not.. Give with a cheerful heart and don't worry about what the preacher is driving. He has to answer to GOD also. Besides who says you have to tithe to the church?

2 Corinthians 9:6

6Now this I say, he who sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and he who sows bountifully will also reap bountifully. 7Each one must do just as he has purposed in his heart, not grudgingly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver. 8And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that always having all sufficiency in everything, you may have an abundance for every good deed;â€¦


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Part Timer, God did speak to all of us concerning that. He told us we should have no other gods before him. That means any idol, which money can become an idol to some. For others it could be something totally different, like a hobby, tv, even family sometimes. Whatever most occupies our time & attention. 

There's nothing wrong with blessing others with what God has blessed us, in fact God is pleased when we do that. The bible encourages us to help the needy, the poor, the orphan, & the widow. 

God does not tell us to pay somebody a salary for preaching. In fact the bible says that the gospel should be free of charge and if somebody is paid for preaching, it is a hindrance to the gospel of Jesus Christ. We were also not called to build and maintain great sanctuaries that men would marvel at. We are the church, not some building. 

These are just a couple of my thoughts, but I would encourage you to read the whole write-up on the link I posted. Then ask yourself if it's true or not. I might be wrong, so please feel free to point out anything you don't agree with. Thanks.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> God does not tell us to pay somebody a salary for preaching. In fact the bible says that the gospel should be free of charge and if somebody is paid for preaching, it is a hindrance to the gospel of Jesus Christ. We were also not called to build and maintain great sanctuaries that men would marvel at. We are the church, not some building.


earns a greenie
in fact, i wont even accept a gift card. if i take anything from the church, i have to give back two folds .. in cash. i give to churches .. not according to their denominations. i portion it to my church more but will donate to area churches during special events because of the importance of their work. i dont count how much or what %, i just give what i can afford, sometimes it may mean cancel a fishing trip. discretionary spending is a concern when u are on a budget

i wont even start with the salary demanded by a preacher. that's so wrong in many ways


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> 10% of your pay was never yours to begin with and for that matter it never will be yours.. If you think you are keeping a tithe your not.. Give with a cheerful heart and don't worry about what the preacher is driving. He has to answer to GOD also. Besides who says you have to tithe to the church?
> 
> 2 Corinthians 9:6
> 
> 6Now this I say, he who sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and he who sows bountifully will also reap bountifully. 7Each one must do just as he has purposed in his heart, not grudgingly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver. 8And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that always having all sufficiency in everything, you may have an abundance for every good deed;â€¦


We would then also have to answer to God for how we handled his money. After all God calls us to be wise stewards with all that he's blessed us with. There are many churches that teach & preach that Christians must tithe. They even tell their congregations that if they're not tithing, they are in fact robbing God. Is that not compulsion? If your church does not do that, then I would not worry about it.

The thing is that this teaching had been so ingrained in most Christians that we just keep believing it. Or we convince ourselves that we could not have been wrong all these years.

I am a firm believer in being a cheerful giver and blessing others generously. Especially those in need.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I can agree with a lot of the article, but I can't agree with someone saying don't give to your church which is what that is saying in a whole. Yes they have bills. My church has an awesome program for my kids. I want to support that. So that is me giving cheerfully. I see the point the article is trying to make, but that is casting judgment on all who give to their church, saying they are just giving to theives. That's what I took from it. Even if they were preaching under a tent with a couple of box fans there would still be cost and people would have to pitch in. I am lucky enough to have a place to worship when it's cold, when it's hot, and when it's raining. And none of that was free. Do they maybe spend money on things I don't agree with? Yes. But for the most part I see good in what I give. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The Old testament number is actually more than 10%. But since we have a new covenant you are to give cheerfully but I don't think there is a percentage. If you gave 100% like the widow then that is probably the maximum.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> I can agree with a lot of the article, but I can't agree with someone saying don't give to your church which is what that is saying in a whole. Yes they have bills. My church has an awesome program for my kids. I want to support that. So that is me giving cheerfully. I see the point the article is trying to make, but that is casting judgment on all who give to their church, saying they are just giving to theives. That's what I took from it. Even if they were preaching under a tent with a couple of box fans there would still be cost and people would have to pitch in. I am lucky enough to have a place to worship when it's cold, when it's hot, and when it's raining. And none of that was free. Do they maybe spend money on things I don't agree with? Yes. But for the most part I see good in what I give.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I can understand your point of view. If you believe that the programs for children will benefit the furtherance of the gospel, then continue to support it. I would do the same thing.

The main point I was trying to make is that tithing is not a requirement for Christians. It is not found in the new testament and pastors who try to make people feel guilty for not tithing, are not rightly dividing the word of God. Also, I agree with the article that a pastor should not be given a salary for preaching.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

KeeperTX said:


> . Also, I agree with the article that a pastor should not be given a salary for preaching.


I definitely agree with that.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Just my $.02 cents. The old covenant required simple percentages. Everyone knew how much was required. The new covenant has no set percentages. Instead, it requires more soul-searching, more training for the conscience, more selfless love for others, more faith, more voluntary sacrifice and less compulsion. It tests our values, what we treasure most, and where our hearts are. So I may choose to use the OT tithe % as a guideline, but always give above and beyond in offerings because of the continuous blessings God has bestowed on my family.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Pet Spoon said:


> Just my $.02 cents. The old covenant required simple percentages. Everyone knew how much was required. The new covenant has no set percentages. Instead, it requires more soul-searching, more training for the conscience, more selfless love for others, more faith, more voluntary sacrifice and less compulsion. It tests our values, what we treasure most, and where our hearts are. So I may choose to use the OT tithe % as a guideline, but always give above and beyond in offerings because of the continuous blessings God has bestowed on my family.


Great point sir.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Give with a loving heart and always thank God for his blessing. No one is forced to tithe or give first fruits.

The fact of the matter is that; "faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen". Hebrews 11:1


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*What about sweat? Is that a tithe?*

Personally I think you should give to your Church one way or another or maybe both. The other way maybe a skill that you have. Are you a plumber maybe the church has a leaky pipe. Can you spread some mulch, trim some roses, serve in a a fund raiser, volunteer?. I think that is giving as well. You may not have them green backs in the wallet or just a few. Follow your heart and do what you think is right. If you can sweat for the Church that is important too.

The other day we were frying fish for our Friday fish fry and I was walking down the hallway and someone was pushing a wheel chair with an elderly lady into the kitchen. She was a volunteer and and was going to bag the "to go" plates for the drive thru. I thought how impressive it was to see a wheel chair bound elderly widow (easy 80ish) making it to the Church to volunteer.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

This guy explains it pretty good. He also makes good points like most of you gave.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Its a heart condition*

Jesus did away with the law and CAME to fulfill that law. Tithing ten percent or more of your money to honor God and further his kingdom is a condition of your heart. The tighter you hold onto WHATS NOT YOURS TO BEGIN WITH, the more you separate yourself from God and he cannot bless your giving.

I've experience the blessings God has bestowed upon my family tenfold over what I gave away, and charitably its the ONLY reason I do not pay six digits to the government.

Its not my house, money, children, wife, etc,etc,etc, these belong to MY CREATOR - and to give blessings to judicious use of what I don't own in the first place, even your LIFE is not your own.

We support not only our church and its missions , we also support several orphanages, individual children, anti-abortion life centers, in short what we give is returned to us more than I could ever have imagined -

Jesus Parable "And I say to you, make friends for yourselves by means of the wealth of unrighteousness, so that when it fails, they will receive you into the eternal dwellings. 10"He who is faithful in a very little thing is faithful also in much; and he who is unrighteous in a very little thing is unrighteous also in much. 11"Therefore if you have not been faithful in the use of unrighteous wealth, who will entrust the true riches to you?â€¦

I think Christ settled this long ago --


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*Yes it is a heart condition.*

And God does not need our money. He is also not impressed with how much we give. He's looking at our heart. There is a great deception that has enslaved many Christians into believing that they have to tithe so the pastor can continue to preach. Where is that in the bible? I've never read about an offering plate being passed around before Jesus or the disciples began to minister to the people.

Yes some churches have financial needs but there is no need to burden everybody to give. People are not going to be sent to hell because they were not able to give to the church. If they are able to and are led to give, then they will do it on their own.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*The Tithing Swindle*

Virtually no church goer can be deceived about the tithing subject, if this topic is looked at with a fine tooth comb and under the microscope of honest Bible scrutiny. Any pastor who comes to terms with the tithing truth, will have to work for a living and stop robbing and stealing from others through false teachings. This may be a gut wrenching experience for pastors who have lived on church welfare and who have not supported their own families through their own honest industry. The issue is one of teaching truth verses teaching a false New Testament doctrine that has no place in the New Testament paradigm.

http://www.batteredsheep.com/tithingswindle.html


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*No doubt*

The name it and claim it swindle, and so called "preachers" of the ilk of Hagee, Olsteen, Tilton, etc,etc, browbeat people into parting with money with false prayer and claim it blessing, to pad their lifestyles, but I have no problem with a pastor calling for your filthy lucre to support church missions, church expenses, and passing an offering plate - in early Christendom, people abandoned their goods and pooled resources for Gods Kingdom -

No matter what you might try to justify, explain away, ALL RESOURCES (even bad doctrine) is used for Gods purposes, as a condition of your heart, your conviction to give is personal, but Gods word says - -"His master said to him, â€˜Well done, good and faithful servant. You have been faithful over a little; I will set you over much. Enter into the joy of your master." God DOES bless Charity, not only of money, but of time. You don't put out a fleece of expectation, but give it away and forget about it - wasn't yours to begin with - when you do so - you will at some point receive Gods blessing and favor - and it will just about surprise you to no end - I thank God daily for blessing I don't feel I deserve.

Hilarious giving returns hilarious blessing - I laugh daily by how God works and blesses if only we look to the Author of our lives and his Word left for us !!

53% of Christians have not given to their church in the last month.

Not only that, but church giving has not exceeded 3% as a portion of income in 40 years. Church members want to give, but they are so burdened by personal debt that tithing is difficult.

Dave Ramsey will help you solve this greed (debt IS a form of greed) I thank God he has so richly blessed me that I do not owe one single dime to anyone --


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*My belief*

My wife and I have an account that our church drafts from monthly - its the minimum ten percent of our income, BUT we also support ten other Christian charities in addition to that - so no legalism here - But the author is for the most part correct - and as I said Tithing or Giving is a heart condition not required in Jesus new covenant with man. Romans, Galatians, and other New Testament passages make it clear that Christians are not under the law of Moses. That does not mean that we are lawless, because we are under the law of Christ (1 Cor. 9:20-21; James 1:25; 2:8, 12; Rom. 13:8-10). Those aspects of the Mosaic law that reflect the moral character of God are valid under the New Covenant and are repeated as commands in the New Testament. But the church is never commanded to tithe.

Those who argue for tithing point out that Abraham and Jacob both tithed prior to the Mosaic law (Gen. 14:20; 28:22). Thus tithing supersedes the law, they argue. If the New Testament gave no further guidelines, that might be a valid point. But it does, as I will show. But there are other practices, such as circumcision and sabbath-keeping which pre-date the Law and yet are not binding on us.

If you examine the references to Abrahamâ€™s and Jacobâ€™s tithing, you will see that God did not command them to tithe and there is no indication that this was their regular practice. On one occasion after a victory in battle, Abraham tithed the spoils from that battle, but nothing is said regarding his other possessions or his regular income (Gen. 14:20). To follow Jacobâ€™s example would be wrong, because he was making a conditional vow before God, promising that if God would keep him safe and provide for him, then he would give God a tenth (Gen. 28:20-22). Thatâ€™s hardly a good example to follow in giving! Tithing was required under the Mosaic Law, but believers are not under the Law.

Examine YOUR heart - is it lukewarm and are you in so much debt(greed)that you are not positioned to give away whats not yours to begin with.

Will you TRUST God and let him work miracles with your financial burdens?


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

TrueblueTexican said:


> My wife and I have an account that our church drafts from monthly - its the minimum ten percent of our income, BUT we also support ten other Christian charities in addition to that - so no legalism here - But the author is for the most part correct - and as I said Tithing or Giving is a heart condition not required in Jesus new covenant with man. Romans, Galatians, and other New Testament passages make it clear that Christians are not under the law of Moses. That does not mean that we are lawless, because we are under the law of Christ (1 Cor. 9:20-21; James 1:25; 2:8, 12; Rom. 13:8-10). Those aspects of the Mosaic law that reflect the moral character of God are valid under the New Covenant and are repeated as commands in the New Testament. But the church is never commanded to tithe.
> 
> Those who argue for tithing point out that Abraham and Jacob both tithed prior to the Mosaic law (Gen. 14:20; 28:22). Thus tithing supersedes the law, they argue. If the New Testament gave no further guidelines, that might be a valid point. But it does, as I will show. But there are other practices, such as circumcision and sabbath-keeping which pre-date the Law and yet are not binding on us.
> 
> ...


And to that I say a big AMEN!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Jesus did away with the law and CAME to fulfill that law. Tithing ten percent or more of your money to honor God and further his kingdom is a condition of your heart. The tighter you hold onto WHATS NOT YOURS TO BEGIN WITH, the more you separate yourself from God and he cannot bless your giving.
> 
> I've experience the blessings God has bestowed upon my family tenfold over what I gave away, and charitably its the ONLY reason I do not pay six digits to the government.
> 
> ...


Great post!


----------

